# Anyone here own a Jet boat?



## B.L. Hall (Mar 28, 2008)

I am considering a new boat. A bass type boat would be great, but I do more river fishing and camping than I spend time on a lake. So I was thinking a boat made for running shallow rivers would suit my needs better.

Anyone here have any experience or advice for me… Oh and when you reply, please pretend I don’t know anything about boats… 

I found these two sites… are there others? What’s the good, the bad, what should I be looking at/for?

https://www.compeaus.com/sj_gallery.html

https://www.snyderboats.com/rivertips.htm

I can’t see the videos on either of these sites. Videos are blocked over here in Iraq. If anyone has the time to download any and send them to me, I’d really appreciate that.

[email protected]

thanks guys


----------



## Pont (Mar 28, 2008)

I just bought my first jet this year. Depending on where you are at, you should check these out. www.thejetdoctor.com. They are in Ellington missouri. I drove 8hrs from Indy to test drive mine and purchase. I have a Legendcraft with a 60/40 Etec on it and I freakin love it! Top speed is 30-35. Gas mileage sucks with any jet, but when you only need 4 inches of water who cares. He also sells Blazer sports (virtually the same boat) and Weldcraft. All of his boats are welded. He buys the hull and then puts all the stuff on it you want. Make sure you get the extended deck. He is cheaper on his trolling motors than cabelas and bass pro, so you might as well get it from him while your there. 
Stay away from 4strokes. If you want to be able to stay shallow get an etec. It will keep you out of the mechanic shop too. Suprisingly it isn't as loud as the 2stroke merc or yammy. It's louder than a 4stroke of course, but much quiter than the rest. 
I wouldn't go over a 60/40 jet. You don't get much faster the higher you go and your gas mileage gets worse. One other guy on the river has a 150 etec on a 19 foot weldcraft and his top speed is only about 10-15 mph more than me and his gas tank gets empty quick. He can't get as shallow as me either. 

If you got any other questions send me a PM. I'll help you out as much as I can.

Pont


----------



## Pont (Mar 28, 2008)

Sorry, the correct website is https://www.jetdoctor.net/


----------



## B.L. Hall (Mar 28, 2008)

How big is the boat you have?

I have a 17” riveted mod V with console and a 60hp Evenrude, and it seems slow. It just pushes through the water. I don’t know enough to set it up any better. I bought is from a neighbor just before I deployed. And used it twice. The river I fish in has a lot of shallow places and hidden rocks. I’ve already dinged up my prop.

The jet boat just seems like a perfect solution for me. And it gets my buddy and me out of the canoe we were using...


----------



## ibanez (Mar 28, 2008)

I have a jet boat, and I know many, many fellas who have 'em. Snyder makes an EXCELLENT boat, but it is a bit more pricey than the boat I have. The main difference I can see between the Snyder boat and my Alumacraft is hull thickness. The Snyder is .125 ga and my Alumacraft is .102, but when you're on a budget (like I am) you're on a budget....ya know?

If you have the cabbage to spring for a Snyder, I would go that route. However, I absolutely LOVE my jet sled, and she's taken me places I just knew NO boat could go. Jeez, I think my boat will run in a heavy dew. :lol: 

BTW, in my opinion, those inboard jets with ultra-high HP engines are vastly overrated. For $30K, those things better do a LOT more than my rig that costs half as much, but the fact is they don't! They're faster, and that's about it. But mine still runs 35 mph with two people aboard...PLENTY fast enough in 4" of water! :shock: 

Keep us posted, and good luck in your search! I'd also like to say a big "THANK YOU" for your service to our Country, and come home safe and soon.


----------



## Pont (Mar 28, 2008)

Mine is an 18ft Legendcraft. I have pics on another thread. I think it's the mod v that is keeping you slower. Not gonna say that it, but everone I know that has a mod v and switches the lower unit says the same thing. 
You could buy a legendcraft new with a 60/40 etec, 2 livewells, and side console for 12,800 from the jet doctor. You could also go without the side console and get a handle steering to save you some money. Let me see if I can find those pics. 

I paid 10,500 for mine 1yr old used.


----------



## Pont (Mar 28, 2008)




----------



## B.L. Hall (Mar 28, 2008)

That is a great looking boat! And much more affordable than I would have thought…. Hummm….

I will give this some more serious thought! 

Now forgive my stupidity… but what does 60/40 mean?


----------



## ibanez (Mar 28, 2008)

60/40 means 60 hp at the head and 40 hp at the jet foot.


----------



## Pont (Mar 28, 2008)

Yes, with any jet you buy you lose approximately 30% horsepower. A 60 horse is 60 at the head and 40 at the pump. If you were to buy a 90horse, it would be a 65 roughly. Make sense?

Keep in mind your gas efficiency goes to hell with a jet. If I were to put a lower unit back on, I would have a true 60 horse and get better gas mileage. Trust any jetter when they say, you don't want to be going any faster than 30ish when you are in 4 inches of water! #-o


----------



## ibanez (Mar 28, 2008)

As far as fuel economy goes, my new 4 stroke 60/40 Merc does very well indeed. My Dad has the 2 stroke version, and I get twice the mileage....no kiddin'!


----------



## fowlmood77 (Mar 28, 2008)

Well I am gonna put in my 2 cents here, I am a member of a swiftwater rescue team and have had experience using outboard jet motors. We have two style of outboard motors. The first is the style you have seen above. As mentioned before, they are gas hogs. Also Jets are always going somewhere...even in neutral. In a jet, the pump is always going. Reverse thrust is obtained just like an aircraft jet, by placing a cup shaped deflector in the way of the nozzle that deflects most of the thrust forward (kinda). Neutral is obtained by "splitting the difference" and throwing about half forward and half backwards. It works, but not perfectly. Shut off the engine if you want to stand still for extended periods. And last but definately not least, God forbid you get something sucked into the inlet (grass/weeds) we have had to kill the motor and raise it to clean it and hope you get it all out.
The second style, in our opinion the best, is the Dura Jet.https://www.actorlando.com/pump-jet-propulsion.htm
In the 1990's, the U.S. Military recognized the need to develop an outboard motor which could be used safely night and day for training exercises with men and equipment in the water. Attempts to adapt cages and guards to open propellers resulted in unacceptable performance losses and decreased engine reliability. The Pump Jet provides added performance, safety, and reliability to outboard motors. Pump-Jet lower units are designed provide a safe, strong performing, and reliable alternative to standard props. These lower units will fit Johnson/Evinrude 20-35hp outboards that have thru-hub exhaust and the gear shift connection contained within the water intake screen ( OMC outboards made from the early 1980's-today). Best of all your power stays the same, you don't loose horsepower like the jet drives. If you suck something up, put it in reverse and throttle the trask out. I could go on and on about these motors, but have posted the links so you can look if interested. 
If you do not go with either, you can always go with a rock guard/cage on your prop.


https://www.premiermarine.us/refurbished_durajet.htm
https://www.smalloutboards.com/j5598.htm[/img]


----------



## Pont (Apr 2, 2008)

Well, I was deeply saddened! I was all excited on this Dura Jet product thinking I could get my shallow running in and not loose any horsepower, or gas mileage, but I emailed the company and they said unfortunately it would be the same as having a lower unit. So no Dura Jet for me. I need my 4 inches of water! 8) 
Awsome I dea though. Hopefully one day we will be able to have our cake and eat it too.


----------



## fowlmood77 (Apr 3, 2008)

Pont said:


> Well, I was deeply saddened! I was all excited on this Dura Jet product thinking I could get my shallow running in and not loose any horsepower, or gas mileage, but I emailed the company and they said unfortunately it would be the same as having a lower unit. So no Dura Jet for me. I need my 4 inches of water! 8)
> Awsome I dea though. Hopefully one day we will be able to have our cake and eat it too.



Here is what you need then

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gqGpeJ1-bnE

https://www.mudbuddy.com/Videos.htm


----------



## ibanez (Apr 7, 2008)

fowlmood77 said:


> Pont said:
> 
> 
> > Well, I was deeply saddened! I was all excited on this Dura Jet product thinking I could get my shallow running in and not loose any horsepower, or gas mileage, but I emailed the company and they said unfortunately it would be the same as having a lower unit. So no Dura Jet for me. I need my 4 inches of water! 8)
> ...



LOUD!!! And you WILL bang that sucker on rocks...not good.

Regular old outboard jet for me. Since I've had mine, I've only had to actually stop one time to clean out the weeds. Most of the time, just watch for the weeds and steer to miss 'em.


----------

